
Lou Reed dead at 71 - jamesbritt
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music-arts/lou-reed-velvet-underground-musician-dead-71-article-1.1498187
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622621)

~~~
jamesbritt
Ah. It was not on the front page earlier, ad I did not see this.

------
GuerraEarth
The Velvets. Such a hot photo of them from 1969. I think that death is the
biggest science mystery of all.

